# how long does virgin coconut oil infused thc last?



## Xorv (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm actually talking about an overnight thing, I would never make CC oil days or weeks before consumption just the night before so I can take it an hour after I wake up and eat something fatty (to get the enzymes ready). But my question is regarding potency, if i leave the oil (with the un-strained weed) overnight at room temperature after I've made it can it lose (or gain) potency? or is this amount of time miniscule and my potency level is only dependent on the cooking process and quality of the bud? TY for response.


----------



## fumble (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't think leaving it overnight will change the potency one way or the other unless you are in the process of making it. Once made, it is at the potency it will remain at.
...I make hash infused coconut oil in batches and store it in the freezer, so you can make ahead no problem.


----------



## Xorv (Dec 29, 2013)

okay, thanks.


----------



## BigEasy1 (Dec 29, 2013)

I keep mine in the fridge and it has gone bad yet.


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 29, 2013)

I left mine in the cupboard for over a year and pulled it out and made peanutbutter cookies and it was fine. Coconut oil doesnt need to be refrigerated, neither does thc. Butter does because it contains milk ingredients but coco nut oil is jus that, an oil. No refrigeration needed. Thread closed


----------

